# wmp 11 error code C00D2AFB



## sgvalenti (Nov 28, 2006)

'm trying to install wmp11 and get this error."You've encountered
error message C00D2AFB while using Windows Media Player"

I got frustrated and deleted wpm10 and the registry entries. here is
the wmsetup.log

Any help would be greatly appreciated

[*WMC Logging begun at 2006/11/27 - 21:48:42. Logging at level: '4'.
OS is NT. OSVer is 5.1.2600.0.2945. System Lang is 1033. Prev version
system is 10.0.0.3802. Setup version 11.0.5721.5146.]
Setup commandlines are
C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYV~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP001.TMP\setup_wm.exe
/P:C:\Documents and Settings\Sammy
Valenti\Desktop\wmp11-windowsxp-x86-enu.exe.
Validation completed.
Setup beginning.
=====Building Install list.
Finished building install list. Result: '0x0'.
=====Updating Install list for UI.
Package 'MYMUSIC' is version '0.0.0.7'. This is 'newer' than the
version currently installed.
Finished updating install list.
=====Setup preparing to download needed files from network.
No downloads required.

Download complete. Result: '0x0'.
=====Installing Install list. Last result: 0x0.
Uninstalling legacy WMC install.
Starting process 'msiexec.exe /uninstall
{F6869CD2-3DB4-476D-A4C7-B3AE7C3ACF7B} /qn /norestart'.
Installer: Preparing to set system restore point...
System restore point set.
Querying service 'WMPNetworkSvc'.
Querying service 'WMPNetworkSvc' failed.

======Installing component 'UMDF'.
Starting process
'C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYV~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP001.TMP\umdf.exe /quiet
/norestart /er'.
Package install complete. Last result 0x0.
SUCCESS: Package 'User Mode Driver Framework'. Result: 0x0.

======Installing component 'WMFDist11Setup'.
Starting process
'C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYV~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP001.TMP\wmfdist11.exe /quiet
/norestart /er'.
Starting process 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\drmupgds.exe'.
Package install complete. Last result 0xc00d2afb.
ERROR: Package 'WMFDist11Setup'. Result: 0xc00d2afb.

======Installing component 'DefaultPlaylist'.
Package 'MYMUSIC' is version '0.0.0.7'. This is 'newer' than the
version currently installed.
InfParser: Set source directory
'C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYV~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP001.TMP'.
INF: Found section 'DEFAULTINSTALL.NT'.
Parsing CustomDestination INFSection:'WMP.Destination'
INF: Found section 'ProgramFilesDir'.
Assigned destination: 'C:\Program Files' for section 'WMP.Destination'
Added CustomDestination '49000' as 'C:\PROGRA~1'.
Added CustomDestination '49001' as 'C:\Program Files'.
Added CustomDestination '49002' as 'C:\PROGRA~1'.
INF: Found section 'WMPDirectory'.
Assigned destination: 'C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player' for
section 'WMP.Destination'
Added CustomDestination '49300' as 'C:\PROGRA~1\Windows Media Player'.
Added CustomDestination '49301' as 'C:\Program Files\Windows Media
Player'.
Added CustomDestination '49302' as 'C:\PROGRA~1\Windows Media Player'.
INF: Found section 'Win9xDocsDir'.
Assigned destination: 'C:\Documents and Settings\Sammy Valenti\My
Documents' for section 'WMP.Destination'
Added CustomDestination '49400' as 'C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYV~1\MYDOCU~1'.
Added CustomDestination '49401' as 'C:\Documents and Settings\Sammy
Valenti\My Documents'.
Added CustomDestination '49402' as 'C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYV~1\MYDOCU~1'.
INF: Found section 'DocsDir'.
Assigned destination: 'C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents'
for section 'WMP.Destination'
Added CustomDestination '49500' as 'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1'.
Added CustomDestination '49501' as 'C:\Documents and Settings\All
Users\Documents'.
Added CustomDestination '49502' as 'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1'.
INF: Found section 'CommonMusicDir'.
Assigned destination: 'C:\Documents and Settings\All
Users\Documents\My Music' for section 'WMP.Destination'
Added CustomDestination '49600' as
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1'.
Added CustomDestination '49601' as 'C:\Documents and Settings\All
Users\Documents\My Music'.
Added CustomDestination '49602' as
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1'.
INF: Found section 'MyPlaylistsDirectory'.
Assigned destination: 'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\Sample
Playlists' for section 'WMP.Destination'
Added CustomDestination '49650' as
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SAMPLE~2'.
Added CustomDestination '49651' as 'C:\Documents and Settings\All
Users\Documents\My Music\Sample Playlists'.
Added CustomDestination '49652' as
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SAMPLE~2'.
INF: Found section 'MySyncPlaylistsDirectory'.
Assigned destination: 'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\Sync
Playlists' for section 'WMP.Destination'
Added CustomDestination '49750' as
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1'.
Added CustomDestination '49751' as 'C:\Documents and Settings\All
Users\Documents\My Music\Sync Playlists'.
Added CustomDestination '49752' as
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1'.
INF: Found section 'DEFAULTINSTALL.NT'.
Source location is:'C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYV~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP001.TMP'.
Parsing 'COPYFILES' INFSection:'Copy.Playlists'
INF: Found section 'DESTINATIONDIRS'.
Resolving destination: 49650.
Assigned destination:
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SAMPLE~2\' to 'Copy.Playlists'.
Parsing 'COPYFILES' INFSection:'Copy.SyncPlaylists'
INF: Found section 'DESTINATIONDIRS'.
Resolving destination: 49750.
Assigned destination:
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\' to
'Copy.SyncPlaylists'.
WMC_CopyFile: File
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\01_Music_auto_rated_at_5_stars.wpl'
is newer than the version to be installed. No copy will occur.
Package 'MYMUSIC' is version '0.0.0.7'. This is 'newer' than the
version currently installed.
WMC_CopyFile: File
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\02_Music_added_in_the_last_month.wpl'
is newer than the version to be installed. No copy will occur.
WMC_CopyFile: File
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\03_Music_rated_at_4_or_5_stars.wpl'
is newer than the version to be installed. No copy will occur.
WMC_CopyFile: File
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\04_Music_played_in_the_last_month.wpl'
is newer than the version to be installed. No copy will occur.
WMC_CopyFile: File
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\05_Pictures_taken_in_the_last_month.wpl'
is newer than the version to be installed. No copy will occur.
WMC_CopyFile: File
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\06_Pictures_rated_4_or_5_stars.wpl'
is newer than the version to be installed. No copy will occur.
WMC_CopyFile: File
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\07_TV_recorded_in_the_last_week.wpl'
is newer than the version to be installed. No copy will occur.
WMC_CopyFile: File
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\08_Video_rated_at_4_or_5_stars.wpl'
is newer than the version to be installed. No copy will occur.
WMC_CopyFile: File
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\09_Music_played_the_most.wpl'
is newer than the version to be installed. No copy will occur.
WMC_CopyFile: File
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\10_All_Music.wpl' is
newer than the version to be installed. No copy will occur.
WMC_CopyFile: File
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\11_All_Pictures.wpl'
is newer than the version to be installed. No copy will occur.
WMC_CopyFile: File
'C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1\12_All_Video.wpl' is
newer than the version to be installed. No copy will occur.
INF: Found section 'DEFAULTINSTALL.NT'.
Parsing Reg section:'SetRegKeys'.
Processed ADDREG line:
'HKLM,SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Preferences,MyPlayLists,,C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SAMPLE~2',
result 0x0.
Processed ADDREG line:
'HKLM,SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Preferences,MySyncPlayLists,,C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\MYMUSI~1\SYNCPL~1',
result 0x0.
Processed ADDREG line:
'HKLM,SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Preferences,FirstTime,0x00010001,1',
result 0x0.
Processed ADDREG line:
'HKLM,SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Setup,PlaylistsVersion,,0.0.0.6',
result 0x0.
Package install complete. Last result 0x0.
Package 'MYMUSIC' is version '0.0.0.7'. This is 'newer' than the
version currently installed.
Adding dependency type 'Definition' to registry.
SUCCESS: Package 'Windows Media Default Playlist'. Result: 0x0.

======Installing component 'WMP11Setup'.
Starting process
'C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYV~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP001.TMP\wmp11.exe /quiet
/norestart /er'.
Package install complete. Last result 0xc00d2afb.
ERROR: Package 'WMP11Setup'. Result: 0xc00d2afb.

======Installing component 'mymusic10'.
wmdbexport.exe was not run as wmp11 installs did not complete. Package
install complete. Last result 0x0.
SUCCESS: Package 'Migrating Media Library'. Result: 0x0.

======Installing component 'MSDelta'.
Starting process
'C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYV~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP001.TMP\WindowsXP-MSCompPackV1-x86.exe
/quiet /norestart /er'.
Package install complete. Last result 0xc00d2afb.
ERROR: Package 'MSDelta'. Result: 0xc00d2afb.

======Installing component 'Appcompat Shim'.
Starting process
'C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYV~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP001.TMP\wmpappcompat.exe /quiet
/norestart /er'.
Package install complete. Last result 0xc00d2afb.
ERROR: Package 'Appcompat Shim'. Result: 0xc00d2afb.

======Installing component 'skins'.
InfParser: Set source directory
'C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYV~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP001.TMP'.
INF: Found section 'DEFAULTINSTALL.NT5.1'.
Parsing CustomDestination INFSection:'WMP.Destination'
INF: Found section 'ProgramFilesDir'.
Assigned destination: 'C:\Program Files' for section 'WMP.Destination'
Added CustomDestination '49000' as 'C:\PROGRA~1'.
Added CustomDestination '49001' as 'C:\Program Files'.
Added CustomDestination '49002' as 'C:\PROGRA~1'.
INF: Found section 'WMPDirectory'.
Assigned destination: 'C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player' for
section 'WMP.Destination'
Added CustomDestination '49300' as 'C:\PROGRA~1\Windows Media Player'.
Added CustomDestination '49301' as 'C:\Program Files\Windows Media
Player'.
Added CustomDestination '49302' as 'C:\PROGRA~1\Windows Media Player'.
INF: Found section 'SkinDirectory'.
Assigned destination: 'C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins'
for section 'WMP.Destination'
Added CustomDestination '49400' as 'C:\PROGRA~1\Windows Media
Player\Skins'.
Added CustomDestination '49401' as 'C:\Program Files\Windows Media
Player\Skins'.
Added CustomDestination '49402' as 'C:\PROGRA~1\Windows Media
Player\Skins'.
INF: Found section 'DEFAULTINSTALL.NT5.1'.
Source location is:'C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYV~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP001.TMP'.
Parsing 'COPYFILES' INFSection:'Copy.Skin'
INF: Found section 'DESTINATIONDIRS'.
Resolving destination: 49400.
Assigned destination: 'C:\PROGRA~1\Windows Media Player\Skins\' to
'Copy.Skin'.
WMC_CopyFile: File 'C:\PROGRA~1\Windows Media
Player\Skins\Revert.wmz' is newer than the version to be installed. No
copy will occur.
Parsing 'COPYFILES' INFSection:'Copy.INF'
INF: Found section 'DESTINATIONDIRS'.
Assigned destination: 'C:\WINDOWS\INF\' to 'Copy.INF'.
WMC_CopyFile: File 'C:\WINDOWS\INF\skins.inf' is newer than the
version to be installed. No copy will occur.
INF: Found section 'DEFAULTINSTALL.NT5.1'.
Parsing Reg section:'setskindir'.
Processed ADDREG line:
'HKLM,SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MediaPlayer,SkinsDir,,C:\Program Files\Windows
Media Player\Skins', result 0x0.
Parsing Reg section:'AddReg.Rename'.
Parsing Reg section:'AddReg.Uninst'.
Processed ADDREG line:
'HKCR,Software\Microsoft\Multimedia\Components\Installed\playback_skins\Uninstall,InstallFile,2,C:\WINDOWS\INF\skins.inf',
result 0x0.
Processed ADDREG line:
'HKCR,Software\Microsoft\Multimedia\Components\Installed\playback_skins\Uninstall,InstallType,,advinf',
result 0x0.
Package install complete. Last result 0x0.
SUCCESS: Package 'Windows Media Player Skins'. Result: 0x0.

Setup complete. Result: '0xc00d2afb'.
System restore end point set.
Setup requires a reboot. The user will need to reboot.
Setup has failed: '0xc00d2afb'.


----------



## tbsk8er04 (Nov 27, 2006)

re-install wmp 10 then uninstall without deleting any log files or registry files (registry files is what screwed you) then install wmp 11, try that, that might work.


----------



## sgvalenti (Nov 28, 2006)

I get an error when trying to install wmp10 too. 



tbsk8er04 said:


> re-install wmp 10 then uninstall without deleting any log files or registry files (registry files is what screwed you) then install wmp 11, try that, that might work.


----------



## harlock59 (Dec 30, 2006)

hello y'all !
i have exactcly the same error code as sgvalenti !
my win xp is validated and with official wga ! i don't understand the matter.
i have succedded in installing ie7 after having opened 2 registry keys folllowing instructions on ms website, but this time, i find no answer to this issue.
please help us two !


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

sgvalenti ...what is the error message that you get now when you tried to install wmp10 ?

harlock59...please start your own thread, systems are never the same and it gets too confusing dealing with 2 problems in the same thread....thanx


----------



## larrycleve (Sep 18, 2002)

I solved this by following the advice in this link. http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...uine-advantage-kb905474-error-0x80070005.html After doing this I went to microsoft update and found I had 62 critical updates that needed to be installed. I did that and then wmp 11 installed.


----------



## harlock59 (Dec 30, 2006)

thank you much larrycleve !
i hope it will work (i am running the dos registry granting routine at now).


----------



## harlock59 (Dec 30, 2006)

don't try to talk something you didn't experience t bone (even if you're a senior member) i already tried many times to reinstall v10 but it gave me an unknown error message also.
it's only a matter of unwriteable registry keys....


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

harlock59 said:


> don't try to talk something you didn't experience t bone (even if you're a senior member) i already tried many times to reinstall v10 but it gave me an unknown error message also.
> it's only a matter of unwriteable registry keys....


harlock59
i'm sorry u took offense when i asked u to start your own thread...that's kinda common practice round here; problems might be the same, solutions however might not be.
anyway...happy new year and good luck with your problems


----------



## harlock59 (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks much t bone for your greetings, and i wish to you also a very good and happy year 2007 !

(and i hope i'll finally succeed in instaling wmp11 !)
i already tried to reinstall wmp v9, and v10 but none of them can be installed again.


----------

